# Roland VersaStudio BN-20" Desktop Inkjet Printer / Cutter



## djzion (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi all im considering investing in a vinyl printer/cutter is this machine worth it as an entry level or should I go with a Spi series machine. In local forums I've heard it pretty slow but there arnt much ppl here in Trini with it for me to determine if indeed it is worth the buy


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Get a versacamm. You won't be sorry


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have heard that Heatpressvinyl.com - GCC Vinyl Cutters,Hix heat presses,FDC vinyl,Specialty Materials,t shirt vinyl has or will soon have a print and cut unit that is in same price range of the BN20. I have not seen it nor have info on capabilities but might be worth checking


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

We have 4 large format Versacams, 2 BN 20 and 1 old gx24(had this for 10 years) hardly a problem with any of them except the usual ongoing things such cutting strip change, or coding strip.
THen we decided to try 2 cheapo versions 6 months ago, just cutters....both are now dead, one with a knackered USB port and the other doesnt want t o wake up.
Roland all the way for me.


----------



## djzion (Feb 19, 2014)

so is it a slow machine as I've been told?


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Slower than versacamm wide format yes but running on draft speed seems hardly any difference in quality and then speed isnt an issue for us. When printing white though, prepare to get a crossword out or something, it is really slow then


----------



## djzion (Feb 19, 2014)

thanks this has been quite helpful


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm looking at the bn-20 and would like to know what it costs to make a full color shirt transfer for black that is 15" x 15". I'm looking at using it to go out to events and flea markets with it.


----------

